# Concept Z- out of box review/first impressions



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I just got it today, so I haven't had it on the water yet. However, I've been casting it a million times in a street. Mounted on a waterloo rod.

I feel like their advertisement was accurate. The reel is EXTREMELY quiet. All you hear is the line going through the guides. This thing is also effortless to cast. Just a little sling in the wrist sends the lure down the street. So far, so good.. but again, this is just an out of the box review. Only time will tell on how it holds up. So far, I love it!!!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

I think I might take the risk and get one.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Thinking about grabbing one also, if it holds up I may order a set of the â€œbearingsâ€ for my other reels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Dk, what did you string it with? My son and I are both getting one, but we have Cabela gift cards, so waiting for them to get some in.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I put 12# p-line on mine.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

SSST said:


> Dk, what did you string it with? My son and I are both getting one, but we have Cabela gift cards, so waiting for them to get some in.


I just put #12 Sufix Supreior mono on it to test, but I'll spool it up with #30 832 soon.. On new reels I get I usually just put cheap line on it to throw it around and see how I like it so that if I don't like it, I can just rip that line off and sell/take it back without losing a $20 spool of braid. I've never taken one back, but I do that just in case.

Definitely keeping this one


----------



## reigningreds (Oct 1, 2014)

Your first impression is exactly what I was going to type. Reel is almost silent and literally a flick of the wrist sends my lure just as far as a normal cast from my other reels. Like dk said it's not an on water test but so far I'm very impressed. Time will tell though I guess. 

Have mine spooled with 25# FINS 40G btw.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like it could be a game changer. Iâ€™ll be interested to see how they hold up after grinding in the saltwater world for a while. Hopefully theyâ€™ll still be holding up.

Still fugly, but Iâ€™ll have no problem overlooking that if theyâ€™re reliable.


----------



## vegafore (Mar 29, 2015)

*Got mine !!!*

Got mine on the 27th, fished with it on Saturday( before front got here)!!
Oh yea !!!
Smooth and quite. Spooled with Blue Power Pro on Waterloo Ultra Mag !!
Fishing was kinda tough, low tide, undersized fish mostly but had to try it.
FTU called said your is here ðŸ¤-ðŸ¤-


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

The only thing I've found that I don't like is the EVA, but that's just me. I love the cork knobs on the rest of their reels. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Jadam.howard (Dec 26, 2017)

Mine showed up from FTU last week. Havenâ€™t gotten to fish with it yet, but casting in the yard has been fun. Amazing how quiet it is. Heading to Corpus next week to put it through the paces.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I doubt game changer if its just super slick bushings. The game changer will be when an aftermarket company like Boca makes the bushings for all reels.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*game changer--not*

It is a smooth reel but by all means not a game changer. My core 50 with abec7's will cast just as far or out cast it.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

c hook said:


> It is a smooth reel but by all means not a game changer. My core 50 with abec7's will cast just as far or out cast it.


Did that core come like that for $200 out the box?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

reelthreat said:


> Did that core come like that for $200 out the box?


I can answer that question, NOPE!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

The problem with a bushing is the shaft will need to spin inside an opening. As the shaft corrodes the friction will increase and the reel will slow down.It will also wear the bushing. Bushings have been around for a long time.


----------



## DogPro (Apr 6, 2011)

*Question*

And this is different than conventional reels how?



[email protected] said:


> The problem with a bushing is the shaft will need to spin inside an opening. As the shaft corrodes the friction will increase and the reel will slow down.It will also wear the bushing. Bushings have been around for a long time.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Conventional reel? If you mean a modern reel with bearings, the difference is that the shaft is not spinning it is fixed to the race of the bearing.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Conventional reel? If you mean a modern reel with bearings, the difference is that the shaft is not spinning it is fixed to the race of the bearing.


Well, with the Z there are only 2 friction points on the shaft to corrode... and when was the last time you saw a spool shaft corrode? I have never seem one corrode but every reel I have ever owned had corrosion on all the bearings at some point...

With bearing there are several (probably 100s) little places to corrode... we all know one little rust spot on only one of the balls within a bearing will seriously effect the smoothness and castablity of a reel.

I don't have a Z yet but I can guarantee I will be flinging croaker with one come springtime :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

reelthreat said:


> Well, with the Z there are only 2 friction points on the shaft to corrode... and when was the last time you saw a spool shaft corrode? I have never seem one corrode but every reel I have ever owned had corrosion on all the bearings at some point...
> 
> With bearing there are several (probably 100s) little places to corrode... we all know one little rust spot on only one of the balls within a bearing will seriously effect the smoothness and castablity of a reel.
> 
> I don't have a Z yet but I can guarantee I will be flinging croaker with one come springtime


If you're talking about freshwater you're correct but if you're talking about saltwater all metal will experience surface corrosion when exposed to the Salt Air

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I have seen plenty of Concepts (and other reels also) with corroded spool shafts. It happens if it is not properly maintained.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> I have seen plenty of Concepts (and other reels also) with corroded spool shafts. It happens if it is not properly maintained.


I am not sure what you have to do to get to that point... I literally don't clean/maintain my reels for the whole "fishing season" (my fishing season is April to september) and I have never had a spool shaft corrode.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

reelthreat said:


> I am not sure what you have to do to get to that point... I literally don't clean/maintain my reels for the whole "fishing season" (my fishing season is April to september) and I have never had a spool shaft corrode.


You have to be a reel cleaner, which is one thing that Mike in Friendswood does. :sheepy:


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Pretty much anything will corrode if neglected bad enough. I've never had a major failure of a reel (Concept or other brand) that I couldn't trace back to my own neglect of proper maintenance.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Well g-o-l-l-e-e Sgt. Carter, are you overthinking the whole bushing concept and its application to fishing reels?

1- No bearings means big $$ savings passed on to consumer.
2- This ain't your grandpa's bushing, this is a completely new super-slick material.
3- Bearing failure completely eliminated.
4- Simplified reel cleaning.

Some guys are capable of destroying an anvil with a rubber mallet. They'll probably find a way to tear up the Z Reel. The rest of us should be able to enjoy a cheaper reel up front and hopefully the bushings will not require service as frequently as bearings. I'm planning to give it an honest chance soon as I can get on the water. Right now I'm deeply afflicted with duck and goose fever and chained to desk putting February magazine together.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I get it that a spool shaft can corrode, I just have never had the issue even with very poor maintenance. Back when I was meticulous about cleaning after just about ever use I still had to replace bearings. So I just gave up cleaning them unless there is a failure and those failures are always bearing related or the knock out lever thing (not spool shaft related).


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Well g-o-l-l-e-e Sgt. Carter, are you overthinking the whole bushing concept and its application to fishing reels?
> 
> 1- No bearings means big $$ savings passed on to consumer.
> 2- This ain't your grandpa's bushing, this is a completely new super-slick material.
> ...


Well said, guess that's why you have a magazine and I am sitting here trying to get a point across pounding my head.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I got mine bloody today. I did a report on the fishing, but I'll say a couple of things about the reel here.

There is a cast control adjustment, inside the cover. It's a little slide, with five (I think) numbered stops, but 4-5 small stops in between. Out of the box, it's set on zero. Don't leave it there. I popped a pretty healthy backlash on my first cast. Vowed to be more careful with my thumb, and proceeded to pop a second backlash on the next cast. I set the lever up on 2, and never had another problem.

I listened to many of you, and spooled it up with 30 lb. braid, instead of the 15 lb. I've been using recently. It felt a little funny, just because I've gotten so accustomed to fishing with thread. But honestly, it felt like a pretty good match, and I got comfortable with it pretty quickly.

It's only one trip, and the only difference between me and the rest of the reports I've read is that I had some fish on the line. But they were decent fish, and one of them was a VERY big girl. The reel handled it all well. Plenty of relatively effortless distance on my casts, smooth retrieve, and more drag than I need. I think one reason I don't have as much digging problem as others is that I keep my drag set a little looser than most. With 30 lb. braid, I can see how it would be tempting to winch them in. I lost one pretty nice fist today that I think I would have gotten in if I'd had the drag set a little looser, like I normally do. But I don't think this reel is going to come up short on anything less than big bulls.

We'll see how it services over the next year, but so far I like it just fine.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Some guys are capable of destroying an anvil with a rubber mallet.


Ima write that one down, EJ. Of course, sometimes I'm the guy you're talking about, but I'll laugh about it then too.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

BMTAngler said:


> Thinking about grabbing one also, if it holds up I may order a set of the â€œbearingsâ€ for my other reels
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you order the bearings?


----------



## yfarm (Aug 19, 2016)

Which gear ratio are you using?


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

mertz09 said:


> Where do you order the bearings?


I think you'll be able to order them after February. FTU should get them or you can order straight from the factory.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

If y'all like the "space age" super slick bushings y'all are gonna really love my new "smart" phones I'm selling! Place your orders now,they're gonna be cheaper than IPHONES and perform just as good or a little worse ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lol*



reelthreat said:


> Did that core come like that for $200 out the box?


Well junior, I didn't want to rain on the Z parade, but I will spill the beans. My core 50 gets 10 to 15 yards more distance on the cast. So if you would please find me some aftermarket bushings so I can get it to cast as far as my core50, I'd appreciate it. I waited 6 months on this produce only to be thoroughly disappointed. So now the cat's out of the bag, it is my backup reel. Read and weep.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Sure are some sensitive people in this thread. Is there such thing as a reel safe space?


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Yep^^ it's all about getting our money. Longest cast,buy this reel,new top water,new ice chest,want a longer ****,buy this pill,Outdoorsman are suckers.Old school anglers are killing big trout with old school methods, old school lures and tackle. It's hush hush.Y'all buy them 300.00 reels.lol.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

Drundel said:


> I doubt game changer if its just super slick bushings. The game changer will be when an aftermarket company like Boca makes the bushings for all reels.


screw reels ... trailer bearings


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The problem with a bushing is the shaft will need to spin inside an opening. As the shaft corrodes the friction will increase and the reel will slow down.It will also wear the bushing. Bushings have been around for a long time.


That does depend upon the hardness of the material though.. Yes water will cut thru anything given enough time. But if Concept has done the math and the wear rate expends beyond the practical lifetime of the reel itself.. then who cares.

The earth has a limited life time.. but since its about 1milion years away for expiring .. why do i really care then


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

c hook said:


> Well junior, I didn't want to rain on the Z parade, but I will spill the beans. My core 50 gets 10 to 15 yards more distance on the cast. So if you would please find me some aftermarket bushings so I can get it to cast as far as my core50, I'd appreciate it. I waited 6 months on this produce only to be thoroughly disappointed. So now the cat's out of the bag, it is my backup reel. Read and weep.


That's all fine and dandy, but you still didn't buy that Core 50 for $200, which is what his point was.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Majek11 said:


> If y'all like the "space age" super slick bushings y'all are gonna really love my new "smart" phones I'm selling! Place your orders now,they're gonna be cheaper than IPHONES and perform just as good or a little worse


Now that's funny!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Now that's funny!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


The advantage of the bushing I see would be that they are quiet so when fishing in the library I will bring a Z

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

c hook said:


> Well junior, I didn't want to rain on the Z parade, but I will spill the beans. My core 50 gets 10 to 15 yards more distance on the cast. So if you would please find me some aftermarket bushings so I can get it to cast as far as my core50, I'd appreciate it. I waited 6 months on this produce only to be thoroughly disappointed. So now the cat's out of the bag, it is my backup reel. Read and weep.


Well junior, tomorrow 9am... it's a cast off, lol!

Grow up.

My point was a supped up Ferrari will outperform a regular mustang. It is what it is....


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I might buy one for my surf rod. I like the idea of not having to worry about it getting dunked when waiting the surf and destroying the bearings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Well...it's all apples to oranges sometimes. And sometimes all the bananas are rotten.

Anyone remember this POS from Shimano the Curado "G". That is by far the worse reel I've ever fished with. Right out of the box they were ****.

I've still got a brand new one in the box, I'll trade it to anyone for one of those fugly orange Z's.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

And over a freaking reel?



223AI said:


> Sure are some sensitive people in this thread. Is there such thing as a reel safe space?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

i have not bought a bait casting reel in a long time. I fish with a Shimano chronarch 100sf my Dad gave as a gift many moons ago. I fish with a Ambassaduer 5500c from 1965 and a 6000c from the 70's. All three have caught more fish than I can count. They have been used hard from the Trinity River to the floaters ooffshores. They have been dunked in salt and fresh many many times and not cleaned for days after sometimes not cleaned at all. All three reels preform just fine have never needed new bearings. They still catch just as many fish as any other reel I guarantee it......

That being said I have a question that has been on my mind because I am thinking of getting a new reel.

Somebody tell me why the high dollar reels of today are so wonderful if they can't be dunked repeatedly without freaking out over corrosion?


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Bocephus said:


> Well...it's all apples to oranges sometimes. And sometimes all the bananas are rotten.
> 
> Anyone remember this POS from Shimano the Curado "G". That is by far the worse reel I've ever fished with. Right out of the box they were ****.
> 
> I've still got a brand new one in the box, I'll trade it to anyone for one of those fugly orange Z's.


I never did use one of the G's.. Were they really that bad of a reel?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

dk2429 said:


> I never did use one of the G's.. Were they really that bad of a reel?


Compared to the E series yes, compared to others of that time frame no

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Compared to the E series yes, compared to others of that time frame no
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yeah I have an E7, just never used a G. I always see everyone bashing on them for whatever reason


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The reels have only been out about a week and a half. And a chunk of that time we had a freeze going on. So far, I'm the only person to post in this thread about actual experience fishing and catching with one of these reels. Lots of opinion in this thread that isn't based on anything, other than speculation.

There are a couple of very well-known local guides (and I'm sure others I don't know about) that have been using them for the last year or so. They could probably comment on the long-term durability and service on the Z's, but no one else can. But even they were using pre-release versions, and the reels may well have been refined during that time. If it turns out to not be good, then there are some people who can come back with "I-told'you-so's". If it turns out good, I expect all those same people will line up to apologize. Because that's what stand-up guys do.

I can tell you this much, from two good fishing trips this week: the out of the box casting distance on my ugly orange reel compares favorably to several other well-known and more expensive reels that I own. I haven't had the opportunity to do a scientific test and actually measure the distances, and I doubt anyone else has. But I don't have any complaints about casting distance, nor am I usually in need of throwing a lure as far as I can possibly chunk one.

But more to the point - casting distance into the wind is much more a function of the braking system than of the absolute smoothness of the reel. The same can be said for casting very lightweight lures and baits. That's because you have to cast without over-run (backlash) for it to matter. I already said that the first two casts I took with this Z, I had the internal brake adjustment set at zero, and I got blow-ups. Personally, I prefer to have an external adjustment, because I often turn and fire casts into the wind, and I make those brake adjustments on the fly all the time.

My point is, the reel performed very well out of the box. Not all do. I didn't like the Curado G. I really didn't like a Revo that I bought, and it went downhill from there. This reel I like just fine so far. If the bushings continue to allow the spool to spin this freely, I will likely continue to like that part. If the paint doesn't bubble, then I'll continue to like that part too (but not the color :biggrin. I could go on, but all those "ifs" can only be answered one way - with time and use.

So far I don't like it any more than a Lew's Pro G that sells for the same amount, but I don't like it any less. The life of the bushings will tell the rest of the story, but I'll give it a chance until I find out about that part. I don't understand spitting at each other over things that NOBODY knows yet.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

pocjetty said:


> The reels have only been out about a week and a half. And a chunk of that time we had a freeze going on. So far, I'm the only person to post in this thread about actual experience fishing and catching with one of these reels. Lots of opinion in this thread that isn't based on anything, other than speculation.
> 
> There are a couple of very well-known local guides (and I'm sure others I don't know about) that have been using them for the last year or so. They could probably comment on the long-term durability and service on the Z's, but no one else can. But even they were using pre-release versions, and the reels may well have been refined during that time. If it turns out to not be good, then there are some people who can come back with "I-told'you-so's". If it turns out good, I expect all those same people will line up to apologize. Because that's what stand-up guys do.
> 
> ...







He compares the distance with a Concept A and Lews Tournament Lite in this video. Very cool vid!

As far as the paint bubbling, I doubt we'll have that issue. 13's original reels had that issue, but they fixed that problem in their 2nd gen of reels. I think they figured out how to avoid that.. But like you said, the main part here is how long the bushings last, and if the reel does preform like it's out of the box years from now like 13 Fishing claims it will


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

When I first took a Concept Z home, I was hearing a little "clatter" when I turned the handle. I thought it sounded like the worm gear that turns the level wind. I'll admit to being skeptical of 13's reels, because of some past experience. I took it back to Tackle Town and asked them what they thought. They said that it was the brake knob being set too loose (sound familiar?), and that it was the spool rattling. But they insisted on giving me another one from out of the case, just to set my mind at ease. (That is a good example of why I like to support local dealers.)

I've used the reel three days in a row, caught fish each day, and so far I'm pleased. BUT... today I started getting a little clatter that sounded like it was coming from the worm gear that drives the level wind. This time I know I had the brake knob turned down plenty tight, and I am 100% certain that isn't the cause.

It's not a terrible thing - the reel is smooth. The noise is small enough that I'm sure a lot of people would tell me that I'm being too picky. But I like my reels to be silent, and little noises are often my first warning sign that something needs to be serviced. This reel is too new to need to be serviced, although it's not uncommon for a new reel to require some oil. I'll lubricate it, and see if I can see anything else obvious, before I jump to any conclusions. Just thought I'd mention it, in case anyone else has heard the same thing with theirs.

I'll look at the videos, dk. But today we had some wind. Chunking a 1/4 oz. jig and tail downwind, I was able to launch it much farther than I ever need to throw a lure while fishing. I still don't like the lack of an external adjustment (magnetic or centrifugal), because I have to be really careful if I turn and fire one back into the wind. I tried it today, and had a couple of small hiccups. I know that some people don't like the external adjustment, but I've never understood why.

The point is, the reel is plenty smooth and I don't need a reel that casts farther. If the clatter is permanent it's unfortunate, but not a deal breaker. It's fine out of the box, but it doesn't give me any reason to move away from the Lew's that I've done so well with. The real test of whether this thing is going to be a go-to, and/or an exceptional value is how the bushings stand the test of time. My plan is to not baby this one, and see how it holds up. I hope that helps, but it's about all I've got to say about it.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

pocjetty said:


> When I first took a Concept Z home, I was hearing a little "clatter" when I turned the handle. I thought it sounded like the worm gear that turns the level wind. I'll admit to being skeptical of 13's reels, because of some past experience. I took it back to Tackle Town and asked them what they thought. They said that it was the brake knob being set too loose (sound familiar?), and that it was the spool rattling. But they insisted on giving me another one from out of the case, just to set my mind at ease. (That is a good example of why I like to support local dealers.)
> 
> I've used the reel three days in a row, caught fish each day, and so far I'm pleased. BUT... today I started getting a little clatter that sounded like it was coming from the worm gear that drives the level wind. This time I know I had the brake knob turned down plenty tight, and I am 100% certain that isn't the cause.
> 
> ...


Mine does that same clatter noise out of the box. It kind of alarmed me too, but I went back to FTU to play around with another one and it did the same thing.. I think the thing is that the reel itself is so quiet, you just hear small noises that you usually wouldn't.. I'm like you.. I like my reels silent, and no odd noises. If I hear anything abnormal, I go nuts trying to figure out what it is. But that clatter sound is so minimal that it doesn't even bother me. I did notice that when I put it on a rod and set it up how I like it, I didn't hear it anymore. Happy to see someone has actually put it on the water! I'm excited to take mine out, but time is going against me right now


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

That noise is the anti-reverse pawl. The one I purchased does it too. It could be resolved by breaking it down and adding a little grease to it, but Iâ€™m thinking mine will find its way back to FTU. I know itâ€™s purely an annoyance and doesnâ€™t affect performance, but I really didnâ€™t want to break down a reel I just purchased.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

The main reason I bought one( yet far) is two fold. As most here I have a LOT of reels that I use, rotate etc. 
For me and this reel it revolves around the drag and the distance for sight casting so accuracy is important as well as distance. I have not had a chance to put it to use yet, my findings will probably be similar to what's being advertised and what POC has stated.
One thing on vid he did not state was noise, I will definitely be listening.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

If I decide to keep mine, Iâ€™ll remove that pawl when I break it down for cleaning.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

It has an anti reverse dog and a one way roller bearing?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*agreed*



SSST said:


> That's all fine and dandy, but you still didn't buy that Core 50 for $200, which is what his point was.


I agree 100%, but we are looking for a game changer and $200.00 will not get you there. period.

Let's face it, the Z is not what it was hyped up to be. With that being said, I've caught about 150 plus trout with mine since the 26th. Including a 27inch two 26inchers and a mess of 23's. I've been using it and like it, but my core will out cast it by a country mile with a mirror-lure. I haven't done a side by side test with same weight lures, but I know when i cast a reel what I've got.

I've had a jig/tale on my Z, a corky on one Core 50 and a mirror-lure on my other 50.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Apologies fellas. Disregard the pawl idea, reel does not have one. I see one anti-reverse bearing.

Found this interesting side by side breakdown with what looks like a Cu50e


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

If the rattling you are hearing is indeed the worm gear and pawl of the levelwind some light grease may take care of that. 

The other thing that can cause a rattling sound at times is the pinion gear but with the way the bushing on the handle side sideplate supports the end of the pinion gear I wouldn't think that would be the case with this reel. 

With some other reels I have also had a sort of a rattling effect when they are super clean and have no line on them that is caused by the reel spool's little cross pin that engages the pinion gear. There is a slight amount of play there so that the pinion will re-engage the spool easily. When a reel is super clean and slick with a light empty spool as you reel it that pin will cause a little clatter as sort of bounces around in the pinion gear slot.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone know if these bushings will be available to other models? If not Iâ€™m gonna put some bocas in my â€œAâ€


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

Iâ€™ve had that same little crackling noise on other 13 series. The c clips that hold the worm gear to the casing will rub metal on metal after a few trips out. Use some light grease on them. The brake side cover is easy to get to. Try itfirst and see if it helps. If not, make sure to hit the right side in main case when you break it down.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Solodaddio said:


> Anyone know if these bushings will be available to other models? If not Iâ€™m gonna put some bocas in my â€œAâ€


Yes, probably around February/March.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

3GENTS_Fishing said:


> Iâ€™ve had that same little crackling noise on other 13 series. The c clips that hold the worm gear to the casing will rub metal on metal after a few trips out. Use some light grease on them. The brake side cover is easy to get to. Try itfirst and see if it helps. If not, make sure to hit the right side in main case when you break it down.


Thanks for that. I'd rather not just slather grease all over everything, so I'm a lot happier having a specific place to look.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Well I've caught something north of 150 fish with the Concept Z. A lot were small, but a lot were decent fish. A few were big, and one was a wall-hanger. I fished with different weight lures, in calm conditions and in windy conditions. Here's what I can tell you:

It's a reel. It's a $200 reel. I think it's a reasonable price for it. If you buy one, I don't think you'll be kicking yourself for spending that much on it. If I didn't know that it had bushings instead of bearings, I would never guess based on how it feels.

Today I had a situation where I had to throw into the wind. I don't like the brake system as much as I like Lew's (with the external adjustment). Some of it may be because it's still new to me, and I eventually got it dialed in with a combination of the internal dial and the brake knob. But I can't adjust on the fly like I can with the Lew's. That being said, I never blew it up. They were just small overruns that took me a few seconds to fix - but they were wasted casts and fishing time. 

I've been very happy with Lew's, and I would generally try to keep all of my equipment the same. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Concept Z, but I wouldn't make the switch away from Lew's, based on performance. But if someone bought one, I wouldn't be thinking to myself that they made a bad choice.

The bushings work well. If they reduce maintenance problems, then the reel becomes an exceptional value. I know a lot of this is a lot like what I've said before - I just have a much bigger sample size now. I expect this to be the last I have to say about it for a year or so, unless it deteriorates unexpectedly.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm not gonna go into great detail like POCj did, but I can tell you I have caught a PILE of Reds on it since I bought it last week, Not out of need but just curious(for a reel). it is a good buy for 200 bills.
The drag is excellent and cast solidly, will I replace anything with it no, but not a bad price point reel. I put it through a pretty good stressful outing yesterday, it will cast good, I would suggest starting on 2 on inner mag. control, and go from there. 
Time will tell on bushings.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*what's next for concept*

So now that we are all disappointed, or lets say not what we expected. What will be concepts next sales-pitch marketing ploy. They came out with the TX when the rest of their products were falling apart in salt water, and then discontinue it after releasing a couple dozen. We waited a decade in anticipation for the new revolutionized Z, whats next?? You can only cry wolf so many times!!!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

c hook said:


> So now that we are all disappointed, or lets say not what we expected. What will be concepts next sales-pitch marketing ploy. They came out with the TX when the rest of their products were falling apart in salt water, and then discontinue it after releasing a couple dozen. We waited a decade in anticipation for the new revolutionized Z, whats next?? You can only cry wolf so many times!!!


Update now that I've had it a few weeks-

I wouldn't say I'm disappointed, but at the same time I did expect more. I still love it personally... I've used a good bunch of times now and have no complaints on it.

However, it does seem most people aren't happy with them


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

dk2429 said:


> Update now that I've had it a few weeks-
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm disappointed, but at the same time I did expect more. I still love it personally... I've used a good bunch of times now and have no complaints on it.
> 
> However, it does seem most people aren't happy with them


Picked up a curado k recently. I considered the concept with all the hype. I did not like it in the hand. Not to mention that hideous color. My buddy has one, and while he's not stoked with the performance, he isn't unhappy. Glad I went with the curado. It's sweet. Maybe next go around I'll try a lews or chronarch g.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

c hook said:


> So now that we are all disappointed, or lets say not what we expected. What will be concepts next sales-pitch marketing ploy. They came out with the TX when the rest of their products were falling apart in salt water, and then discontinue it after releasing a couple dozen. We waited a decade in anticipation for the new revolutionized Z, whats next?? You can only cry wolf so many times!!!


Seen some TX concepts on academy clearance for 99 recently. I fish two models, the A and the C and enjoy my concepts. Generally with anything new itâ€™s best to wait til the kinks are worked out, this is when customer service is tested. Already having four baitcasters I had no need to rush and buy something fresh off the lot, the single option bright colors didnâ€™t sit well with me either. Only time will tell with new companies and as far as marketing gimmicks I feel they shouldnâ€™t fall in that category. Caught plenty fish on both my concepts, recently spooled my A with a 13 dollar spool of Yozuri braid and really liking it.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Solodaddio said:


> Seen some TX concepts on academy clearance for 99 recently. I fish two models, the A and the C and enjoy my concepts. Generally with anything new itâ€™s best to wait til the kinks are worked out, this is when customer service is tested. Already having four baitcasters I had no need to rush and buy something fresh off the lot, the single option bright colors didnâ€™t sit well with me either. Only time will tell with new companies and as far as marketing gimmicks I feel they shouldnâ€™t fall in that category. Caught plenty fish on both my concepts, recently spooled my A with a 13 dollar spool of Yozuri braid and really liking it.


The TX ones you saw for $99 are the new Orgin TX reels from 13. They are their lower end/cheaper reels. The true Concept TX has always stayed at $300. Fav reel!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

dk2429 said:


> The TX ones you saw for $99 are the new Orgin TX reels from 13. They are their lower end/cheaper reels. The true Concept TX has always stayed at $300. Fav reel!


Ok cool, didnâ€™t know. I recall seeing orgin in the ad. My cousin has a TX Concept on a thread wrapped matched Waterloo thatâ€™s 2sick, itâ€™s definitely seen plenty feeesh too!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Csafisher said:


> Picked up a curado k recently. I considered the concept with all the hype. I did not like it in the hand. Not to mention that hideous color. My buddy has one, and while he's not stoked with the performance, he isn't unhappy. Glad I went with the curado. It's sweet. Maybe next go around I'll try a lews or chronarch g.


For $179, I think Shimano has hit a home run with the K. It is one smooth reel, I was on the Z kick, but I think I'll just get another K. My son is getting a Z, so we'll have a good comparison test.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I find it interesting that people are excited about bushings.

When the good old red Ambassadeur reel came out it came with bushings and the fishermen hated them. I can't remember his name but he posted here a few times years ago, he was a gentleman from Houston who had bearings made to replace the bushings.

My Dad and all his buddies were busting their butts to get to Houston to his rod & reel shop to buy the new bearings to put in their reels.

Of course back then they were using a type of braid line, "squiddin" line I think it was called and when mono came out they all went crazy for it.

Now we're back to using braid, but it is a better product than what they had 50-60 year ago.

Fishermen are like women; that purse is perfectly fine as are those shoes but they MUST have what is new and in style...same goes for the fisherman; must have that new reel, new line, that new lure, that new rod even though what they are using work perfectly find, they catch fish with their gear and have no issues lol.

TH


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I picked up a Z for my son at Victoria Academy yesterday, it was the last one they had. I strung it with 12 lb. Pline floro and we took it to a tank to give it a try. I also brought my Curado K, just to experiment a little. This is my take, with the wind, give me the Concept, against the wind, I'll take the Curado. It's smooth and quiet, and will outcast the K a couple of feet, I just like being able to adjust the brakes on the fly. Also, it feels a bit bulky in my hand.

Time will tell on how it holds up, my son loves it and actually snagged a few bass with it. The guy at Academy said they sell out as soon as they get them, so the hype is working, lol.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

dk2429 said:


> The TX ones you saw for $99 are the new Orgin TX reels from 13. They are their lower end/cheaper reels. The true Concept TX has always stayed at $300. Fav reel!


Rumor is the original TX might be re-released later this year.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Chuck06R1 said:


> Rumor is the original TX might be re-released later this year.


They'd be stupid not to.. The TX is one fine reel. I love mine.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

dk2429 said:


> They'd be stupid not to.. The TX is one fine reel. I love mine.


It's supposed to have the bushings as well. I was told they could neither "deny nor confirm" this but said if true, it would come out around iCast this summer.


----------



## DogPro (Apr 6, 2011)

*Concept Z*

Considering these reels have been in the market for less than a month,
I would say it is a little early to be writing them off. The TX was a special edition/limited run reel.



c hook said:


> So now that we are all disappointed, or lets say not what we expected. What will be concepts next sales-pitch marketing ploy. They came out with the TX when the rest of their products were falling apart in salt water, and then discontinue it after releasing a couple dozen. We waited a decade in anticipation for the new revolutionized Z, whats next?? You can only cry wolf so many times!!!


----------

